# Cam sensor replacement??



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

I did a search and didn't find what I was looking for. My gf's car quit the other day and scanning the car told us that it was the cam sensor. She called the dealership because her car is an 03 and autozone couldn't get the sensor. They told her that she might as well get a kit and replacement three sensors...does that sound right? Also, is there a guide somewhere that I can look at with a procedure on the proper way to change these sensors and where they are located? Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The sensors are only held in with a single, 10MM head bolt. The sensors were problematic and were recalled on some Sentras and I believe the 2002 Altima as well (4 cyl.).

You failed to mention what engine you have...4 cyl. or V6?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI:

Reference: NTB06-051a

Date: November 17, 2006

VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN
2003-2004 ALTIMA AND SENTRA WITH QR25DE ENGINE CRANK ANGLE SENSOR / ECM REPROGRAMMING

This bulletin has been amended. 2004 Sentra and Altima have been added to the Applied Vehicles.

The number of vehicles potentially affected has expanded.

Please discard all previous versions of this bulletin.

CAMPAIGN I.D. # R0606

NHTSA #: 06V-242

APPLIED VEHICLES: 
2003 - 2004 Altima (L31) with QR25DE Engine 
2003 - 2004 Sentra (B15) with QR25DE Engine

APPLIED VINS: 
2003 Altima: 1N4AL11**3C 100000 - 355207 
2004 Altima: 1N4AL11**4C 100000 - 199931
2003 Sentra: 3N1AB51**3L 716572 - 736783
2004 Sentra: 3N1AB51**4L 455966 - 977739

NOTE: Use Service Comm to determine campaign eligibility.

INTRODUCTION

Nissan has determined that on some 2003 - 2004 Altima and Sentra vehicles with the 2.5 liter engine the operation of the crank angle sensor is significantly affected by variations in temperature that occur due to the unique location of the sensor in the engine. Under certain driving conditions, these variations in temperature can be large enough to cause a brief interruption in the signal output from the sensor. If the interruption in the signal from the sensor is so brief that the Electronic Control Module (ECM) logic does not have time to diagnose the condition, the engine may stop running without warning while the vehicle is driven at low speed.

IDENTIFICATION NUMBER

Nissan has assigned identification number R0606 to this campaign. This number must appear on all communications and documentation of any nature dealing with this campaign.

NUMBER OF VEHICLES POTENTIALLY AFFECTED

The number of vehicles potentially affected is approximately: 296,948


----------

